# Friend of MUA needs advice



## Wheeldawg (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello.

I have a close friend who is now a MUA around the LA area. I would like to make her something that would be useful to her in the profession. She has been working some movie sets lately. I have already made her a leather supplies case, that includes a leather apron that clips inside. 

I make things from leather. 

I would like to get input from any of you who have a little time as to what additional things I might make her that would be useful to her. I will post a picture of the case I made, or I will try. LOL

Thanks in advance for any advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## ioanam0 (Aug 29, 2020)

That looks so amazing! I'm sure she'll love it. 
Maybe try adding some wheels, if you can, because it might get heavy


----------



## Wheeldawg (Aug 29, 2020)

ioanam0 said:


> That looks so amazing! I'm sure she'll love it.
> Maybe try adding some wheels, if you can, because it might get heavy


Thanks! 
I already gave her that, and she has been using it. I was looking for ideas for other things I might make. 

I thought of a water bottle holster, so she could keep a water bottle with her and in case table-top space was limited.

Thanks again.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey Wheeldawg, that looks great! And I think adding a water bottle holster would be a great idea, hydration is key! And if your friend is open to any additions or tweaks to their case, you can ask them.

Based on your post, I am guessing your friend is with Local 706? The reason I ask is how their COVID-19 sanitizing protocols might effect the leather and stitching?


----------



## Wheeldawg (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks everyone. 

I decided to make her a water bottle holster that she can clip on her belt or pocket. I have a bit of a corny part there where the is an "eye" followed by "makeup everything" Hahaha. Then I put her name in Galactic Basic (Star Wars fan) and then some water related symbols. My maker's mark on the bottom. I think it turned out OK. Oh and a little heart made from a small piece of mastodon tusk I had left over from some knife making supplies.

Here are the pics.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 31, 2020)

That. Looks. Amaaaaaazing.

I also love how you put your mark (signature) on the bottom. Well done. 

_Eye makeup everything_. lol, love it.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey Wheeldawg,

Sent you a PM


----------

